# rhinestone decals on mugs???



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi

Has anyone tried applying one of the rhinestone decals to a mug yet? If so, how did it go? If not, do you think it would cope with the dishwasher or would the combination of hot water and harsh detergents be too much for the PPF?

I am guessing that simply applying rhinestones to a mug wouldn't be too successful and that probably the stones don't stick to such a smooth surface very well.

Kim


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Whole thread about it here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t127486.html


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Kim,

As you'll see at the link just provided, I had good results with it. I would recommend NOT placing the mug in the dishwasher but I think recommended hand washing should be just fine. But even if it is put in the dishwasher inadvertently, it should do okay once or twice.


----------

